# Örebro, Sweden



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Örebro is a city (pop. 139.559 [SCB, 2013]) and the seat of Örebro Municipality and the capital of Örebro County in Sweden. Örebro University is one of Sweden's most recent, being upgraded from högskola (university college) in 1999. It currently has around 16.000 students and a staff of 1.100.
Gustavsvik, the largest water park in the Nordic countries, is located just a kilometer south of central Örebro. With more than 700.000 visitors per year, it is one of the most popular tourist and leisure establishments in Sweden.
Örebro is also known for the old town, Wadköping, that is characterised by the 18th and 19th century wooden houses. Also, Örebro castle is on of the landmarks in the city.
Like the rest of the areas close to Mälardalen, has a cold temperate, humid continental climate (Köppen Dfb) that is mildened due to the proximity to water and the Gulf Stream which makes it a borderline oceanic climate.


Panorama Örebro by Am.86, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Örebro castle*

A medieval castle fortification in Örebro, Närke, Sweden. It was expanded during the reign of the royal family Vasa (House of Vasa) and finally rebuilt about 1900. The castle lies on an island in river Svartån. Some of the rooms are used as classrooms for pupils from Karolinska Skolan.
For over 700 years Örebro Castle has kept a watchful eye on everyone crossing the bridge on the River Svartån. The oldest part of the castle, a defence tower, was erected in the latter half of the 13th century.
This tower was added to in the 14th century to make a larger stronghold, and towards the end of the 16th century most of the impressive castle we see today was built.
Many important events in Swedish history took place here. For over two hundred years it has been the residence of the county governor, but a great deal is open to the general public, with art, music, food, exhibitions, guided tours, conferences, and lots more.


Örebro slott by eriklundell, on Flickr


Örebro Slott 2012-07-25 by Torgil Jarnling, on Flickr


Örebro slott  by RenÃ© Jacobs, on Flickr


Untitled by frettir, on Flickr


Örebro castle(slott) at night by Phoenix Konstantin, on Flickr


Huvudentré Slottet by Erik Mattsson, on Flickr


Panorama by bjornolsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*City Hall (Rådhus) of Örebro*


P1010260 Rådhuset Örebro by rudbeck2009, on Flickr


Örebro Rådhus by Arne Sund, on Flickr


Stadsbuss framför rådhuset i Örebro by eriklundell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some other buildings to be found in Örebro:


NA-Borgen. by KalasMannen, on Flickr


G.O.V Lindgren & Komp. by KalasMannen, on Flickr


Rudbeckskolan. by KalasMannen, on Flickr


Örebro, Sweden by werner boehm *, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some street scenes from Örebro:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerryeriksson/9201535201/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerryeriksson/9201567111/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerryeriksson/9204328152/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Örebro stadsparken/The city park*


Örebro by L Welin, on Flickr


Örebro by L Welin, on Flickr


Örebro by L Welin, on Flickr


Park Sunset by hyperion83, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Solnedgång / Sunset by bjornolsson, on Flickr


The nice building where Lindhska bokhandeln is located,it is a more than century old bookstore in Örebro by Tom a.k.a. Hawkeye, on Flickr


Big Yellow Rabbit by http://www.henriksundholm.com/, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

P1030745 par Nas album, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

1149 Örebro, Sweden par tango-, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Örebro - Domkyrka par Mr. Jovaninho, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Orebro


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice photos from Orebro


Thank you, Christos. It is really nice to know that someone likes your posts.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11649453354/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Örebro par anabeephotography, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Orebro - Panorama par Nico.M., sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Living in Örebro par Michael Erhardsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Great thread as always dj4life. kay:



A Little contribution showing an important event in Örebro´s history. 


*The Peace of Örebro 1812*

Rough translation...
_- This is the location of the building where Russia and Great Britain aswell as Great Britain and Sweden made peace in 18/7 1812. With this peace it was possible to later defeat Napoleon._

This Little memorial is located on Storgatan 7 in downtown Örebro.









Unfortunately the building got demolished back in 1939.









pix from Wikipedia


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Örebro castle:


Örebro Castle (Sweden) par dleiva, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Big Yellow Rabbit par http://www.henriksundholm.com/, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Allehandborgen From Svartan river in Örebro Sweden par jAdo85, sur Flickr


----------

